

Ask HN: What is the best Linux laptop for software development? - chopmo

I'm looking for at really good laptop for software development (Rails and Android mainly).<p>Most important requirements:<p><pre><code>  1) Hardware fully supported by Ubuntu (except eg. fingerprint scanner)
  2) Great keyboard 
  3) Great antiglare monitor, preferably 15" og 17"
  4) SSD of reasonable size
</code></pre>
Disregard the price tag. What is the best machine money can buy right now?
======
naner
Thinkpads are considered really well-built laptops and typically work very
well with Linux. Just double check the video card and wifi/3G cards for
compatibility before you order one. Stay within the T and X (and W?) series,
some of the new lines Lenovo added aren't very good. The SL series in
particular appears to just be rebranded Ideapads.

------
bartonfink
I've heard good things about system76, and one of their laptops is high on my
list of toys I'd like to own.

~~~
chopmo
They look really, really nice. And the specs can be boosted to impressive
levels.

Just too bad that it isn't possible to see the machines on display somewhere.
The keyboards look bit like the newer MBP keyboard, and I don't like those at
all. But I guess I could dig into some reviews and check that out.

~~~
dmm
They have a 30-day money-back guarantee. Buy one and return it if you don't
like it.

<http://www.system76.com/home/warrantyandreturns/>

~~~
chopmo
Excellent tip, thanks!

------
nwmcsween
A sager or clevo ph150hm most resellers have specs that will be much better
than any mainstream laptops for a fraction of the price. As an example I plan
on picking up a i7 16gb ram 2x 750hdds and a 6970m with a 95% gamut NTSC
screen for about $1500

~~~
chopmo
I'm sure there is money to be saved here. But the question is, how much of my
time am I going to spend trawling through pages like this one?

<http://www.clevo.com.tw/en/products/item.asp?procatalogID=7>

Also, it would be a hassle to verify that the hardware was supported by
Ubuntu. I didn't state this in my question, but I'm looking for something that
"just works" to the extent possible.

I appreciate the tip though, thanks.

~~~
nwmcsween
Try malibal - a reseller clevo doesn't distribute to consumers directly.
Hardware issues are largely a myth unless ubuntu doesn't backport drivers. If
you want in depth answers look at a notebook website not hn

------
jdietrich
Lenovo Thinkpad. It's been the answer for a long time, I expect it to be the
answer for a long time to come.

If for no other reason, the keyboards are the benchmark by which all others
are measured.

------
bradfa
I've always liked IBM / Lenovo ThinkPad keyboards, I believe on the W and T
series they're still high quality. I vote for Lenovo ThinkPad W series, then T
series. Should meet all your requirements.

~~~
chopmo
I loved the IBM T42 keyboard. Best I've tried with the possible exception of
the old MacBook Pro (ca. 2005).

The Lenovo product line is a maze...I thought the X-series was the best, but
I'll check out your recommendations.

------
linuxhansl
Count me as another vote for Lenovo Thinkpads. I've had good experiences with
many models (currently a T500).

The hardware is typically well suported in Linux and the machines are fast.

------
khandelwal
I really like the Lenovo X201. Good build quality and extremely portable.
You'll need to get a docking station if you want a DVD player, but other than
that, it's a pretty nice machine.

------
tobylane
Define great keyboard? I've heard people say that the macbook keyboards are
too bright, too hot, wrong sort of UK keyboard, too light, etc.

~~~
chopmo
I only care about how they feel. The old MPBs had a keyboard that was soft to
the touch (eg. not "clicky"), there were no gaps between the keys and each key
was curved to fit your fingers.

In contrast, the newer Macbooks and MBPs have clicky, flat keyboards. It takes
much more effort to depress a key and even after a year of getting used to
this I'm unable to type as fast as I could on the old one.

About the keyboard layout, I don't care what is printed on the keys. US-style
wide enter key is fine, as is European style tall enter key. These things are
pretty easy to get used to in my experience. Color, backlight etc. is not
important.

What matters is simply how good it is to write on, especially after several
hours and especially when typing fast.

------
pajju
Thinkpad were the best - T, X and W series. Asus Higher end models are great
in performance and build. Also check Toshiba.

------
sallen
Does anyone know if the MacBook Air works well with say Ubuntu?

------
lstrope
Asus ROG

